# behind the avatar, redux^2



## mewtini (Apr 16, 2020)

old one's most recent post was from 2016 and i felt too weird to necro it
i still vividly remember my post from 2014 in that thread, it haunts me every day

anyway post pictures of "yourself" in "meatspace" if you want



Spoiler: a Selfie









Spoiler: an offguard from a year ago ft Thumb


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 17, 2020)

Here I am, hard at work :)



Spoiler: college time


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Here I am, hard at work :)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea you were an actual squirtle, much less a very small one lol.


----------



## M&F (Apr 17, 2020)

bask in my radiance, ye unworthy!



Spoiler: my radiance


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

I always imagined you as a brionne that speaks in a deep voice so this is new.


----------



## Herbe (Apr 20, 2020)

mewtini how are you so pretty like oh my god
and m&f, beautifully radiant as ever

here's me!


Spoiler












i took this picture for my trans day of visibility post on my instagram lmao
my green hair isnt super visible in this one but its there! and i know i don't look 17 but its fine lmao


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2020)

Herbe said:


> <iconic vibes>


HERBE MY BOY. you look fantastic..... be still my heart

also its ok. i get mistaken for 15 still. it's fine. its fine. *grits teeth* it's fine!!


----------



## M&F (Apr 20, 2020)

Herbe said:


> my green hair isnt super visible in this one but its there! and i know i don't look 17 but its fine lmao





mewtini said:


> also its ok. i get mistaken for 15 still. it's fine. its fine. *grits teeth* it's fine!!


as someone who sure doesn't look 25 right now, at least I can tell you both is that, eventually, you get old enough for this to transform from a hindrance to a benefit

like, sure, at 14 years old I may have nearly been barred from entering a swimming pool for ages 10 and up, but hey, by the time I'm 34, I'm presumably just going to be barred from pity parties intended for ages 30 and up!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 20, 2020)

totally not looking at any pictures in this thread of people I don't have on Facebook because I refuse to ruin the image that you are all your avatars irl

but I swear every time I see a picture of mewt my reaction is "why are you so hot it's unfair"


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 20, 2020)

Herbe said:


> i don't look 17 but its fine





mewtini said:


> i get mistaken for 15 still.


as someone considerably younger but still old enough to have an interesting conversation with (semi) intelligent adults/not adults, and also as someone very very small for my age, i can definitely say that i get mistaken for a > ten year old.



M&F said:


> at 14 years old I may have nearly been barred from entering a swimming pool for ages 10 and up,


lol.



mewtini said:


> HERBE MY BOY. you look fantastic..... be still my heart


my thoughts exactly.



Herbe said:


> i took this picture for my trans day of visibility post on my instagram


I completely forgot this day existed. I counted it on my calendar for like a month and then just forgot.
Not because i'm trans though just your regular cisgender girl no suspicion here.

And yes herbe you look amazing.


As for me... I don't like sharing my face on the internet very much so i keep it to a minimum. I will say though that i look like an 11 year old so nooo...


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> and also as someone very very small for my age


girl same. i've always been small for my age, it was a blessed day when it finally crossed over into "getting mistaken for a young teenager" instead of "getting mistaken for being nine"


----------



## haneko (Apr 20, 2020)

People either _drastically_ overestimate or underestimate my age. There's no in between!


----------



## haneko (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry to doublepost but this is a pic of me going on my laptop.


Spoiler




those pink things are flowers, OK???? don't question my selfie skills


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 27, 2020)

you are a quite fashionable misdreavus. Those flowers are pretty rad.

( I can only imagine now that butterfree is a literal butterfree)


----------



## Mawile (Apr 27, 2020)

Spoiler: me irl





I don't know what you expected


----------



## mewtini (Apr 27, 2020)

ok, but: why does that mawile know its angles so well. i'm in awe


----------



## Mawile (Apr 27, 2020)

mewtini said:


> ok, but: why does that mawile know its angles so well. i'm in awe


I'm a selfie expert
I definitely didn't render all that out in blender for the sake of this joke


----------



## mewtini (Apr 27, 2020)

ohhhh my god. beautiful. i love this commitment


----------



## Mawile (Apr 27, 2020)

mewtini said:


> ohhhh my god. beautiful. i love this commitment


See, I knew the ~4 years of experience with Blender would pay off _eventually _(at least I didn't have to model the Mawile, it was the XY model)


----------



## mewtini (Apr 28, 2020)

Eifie said:


> but I swear every time I see a picture of mewt my reaction is "why are you so hot it's unfair"


i only just saw this.... this was me when i facebook stalked you immediately after getting added


----------

